# Ghost Shrimp Photos



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

i really like shrimp! I think they are right behind Corydoras in the chain of awesomness (yeah i made that word up!) Snapped some photos of the shrimp and had a lot of fun doing it. Take a look and tell me how you like them!

Male Shrimp Grazing on The big banana plant









Juvenile Shrimp with a brand new larval shrimp and a 3 day old larva shrimp
The thermometer is visible through the larvae's eye and left side of the body as it blends in to the thermometer perfectly!









Female grazing on glass algae and diatoms









The same Female Grazing in another spot









Male Grazing on one of the rocks









Juvenile Perched on top of a banana plant relaxing








Female and her mate


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

nice pics. can hardly see them. its like they're ghosts or something. lol. i know bad joke.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## cocomania (Nov 16, 2007)

WoW,great pics how many of those shrimp have you got in there?


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Love the pics.


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Cool! I haven't had shrimp yet, but I'm definitely thinking of trying them! Love the pics


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks all!



> its like they're ghosts or something. lol. i know bad joke.


Lol it made me laugh!



> how many of those shrimp have you got in there?


sad but i really cant tell you!! As IcePrince stated they are ghosts! I know for a fact i have a mating trio adults. 2 females 1 male. At least 17 Juveniles and roughly 10 Larval staged shrimp. I love breeding and raising shrimp!



> but I'm definitely thinking of trying them!


Lots of fun and rewarding, but they require SOME special care. PM me for anything for this shrimp!


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

how big of a tank are they in?


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

10 gallons


----------



## livebearer_love (Nov 26, 2007)

i wanna try getting shrimp but i wanna know
do they do anything? like clean the tank or eat leftover fish food liek plecos or are they just there because their fun to keep like regular aquarium fish like livebearers and tetras.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

> do they do anything?


Look cool! and keep the tank clean.
they are awesome to keep as pets and are very interesting animals. I enjoy them alot


----------



## benneibru (Dec 4, 2007)

livebearer_love said:


> i wanna try getting shrimp but i wanna know
> do they do anything? like clean the tank or eat leftover fish food liek plecos or are they just there because their fun to keep like regular aquarium fish like livebearers and tetras.



here are the advantages of ghost shrimp
they clean the tank by eating access food in that gets in the gravel 
they make a good snack for bigger fish, along with that u can usually get a dozen of them for less than 2 dollars which is a plus


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

great shrimp i got some now in a tiny fish community tank all doing well


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Corydora_FREAK, it's the third time that my females have been carrying a bunch of eggs but no larvae to speak of. This is because they are housed in the same tank with neons and a gourami so I'm sure I don't even get to see them because they turn into snacks pronto  But I have to ask, if I see eggs, is that a guarantee they will hatch, meaning they are alive?
Can you offer some insight for this secondary set-up? My plan is to put the females in it as soon as I see them with eggs and raise the babies in it.
-5.5 gallon tank filled with 2.5 - 3 gallons
-Hagen Elite Mini pump [is this one OK?]
-50w heater for a steady 77*F [I know, BIG heater, only one I have tho]
-gravel substrate
-fake plants or some real java moss, but it may become problematic since I don't have adequate lighting for the tank

Thoughts? How often should I do PWCs? Once a week still or can I go once every other week since shrimp are a relatively low bioload?


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

> Can you offer some insight for this secondary set-up? My plan is to put the females in it as soon as I see them with eggs and raise the babies in it.


A 5.5 will work fine, i suggest a heavy to medium planted tank with gravel or sand as substrate. Dont worry about excellent lighting, they prefer dim and dusk lighting anyway. Yes put those females in asap because they have to be comfortable in their surroundings before they release young. 


> -Hagen Elite Mini pump


careful, even that intake could be to much, and the outflow on submersible boxes is very powerful. I suggest no filtration for a week before the mothers release. And no filtration once they hatch. They need very still water.


> fake plants or some real java moss


No problem fake plants are all i use. And they love java.


> Thoughts? How often should I do PWCs?


Just keep vigilant, keep plenty of cover in the tank. A 20% once a week will be fine after the young have hatched and while the filter is diconnected. Good luck my friend if you need any more help or advice, reply or PM me!


----------



## LovinLiveBearer (Nov 26, 2007)

ok am I the only dumb one that cant see the pictures? Is there a secret to this? LOL. Oh boy.


----------



## cherrybarbz18 (Jan 2, 2008)

cool shrimp i want some!


----------



## sueann (Jan 4, 2008)

*cory*



Corydora_FREAK said:


> 10 gallons


i am too.just loves them.


----------

